# Old-School 15" MTX ThunderPro Question



## Joe50302 (Jun 30, 2016)

Have a question some of the old-school guys might be able to help out with. A friend of mine has no bass in his 98 Explorer right now. He wants something, but is on a very tight budget. I have had a new pair of old-school 15" MTX ThunderPro 750 watt subs tucked away in my laundry room. The ones with the red rubber surround. Don't ask me how I obtained them. LOL. I offered them up, and of course he accepted. My problem is, even though they are new and still taped up in their original boxes, there was no paperwork/specs with them. Does anyone know anything about these subs? How much box volume do they need? Do they like a sealed or ported enclosure? Etc. Just trying to help my buddy get some bass in his ride. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a ThunderPro 8 DVC that I picked up years ago. Thing is a great workhorse. For a sub that age, it will want airspace to sound good. For a 15 I would give it 3 cubes, ported. Definitely nothing under 2 cubes though.


----------



## Joe50302 (Jun 30, 2016)

[URL=http://s51.photobucket.com/user/Joe50302/media/20161211_213647.jpg.html][/URL]

Messed around with WinISD & SketchUp and came up with this. Overall outside measurements are 35L x 40W x 13H. Should be tuned to 35Hz if I did everything correctly.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

35 Hz tuning should do it nicely.


----------



## Joe50302 (Jun 30, 2016)

[URL=http://s51.photobucket.com/user/Joe50302/media/20170101_152004.jpg.html][/URL]

Finally got around to putting this thing together. Just waiting on a few small things to install the amp and see what it sounds like.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

That look sweet!


----------



## Joe50302 (Jun 30, 2016)

JPOSEY said:


> That look sweet!


Thanks for the kind words. Still waiting on Sonic Electronix to send out some items so we can get the amp/s and box installed to see how it sounds.


----------



## Joe50302 (Jun 30, 2016)

Couple pics of the box sitting in the SUV.


----------

